# Baugenemigung Gartenteich



## besuan (1. Nov. 2006)

Guten Abend

Wie in ich und mein Teich schon geschrieben habe
Wir haben seit 23 Jahren einen Schrebergarten gepachtet Seit 4 Jahren einen Teich und dieses Jahr unseren Teich vergrössert
Das Gelände gehöhrt der Stadt Neuenburg
Nun haben wir erfahren das der Bürgermeister von Neuenburg neue Regeln in dieser Gartenanlage aufstellen will wo mitunter auch der Teich nur 3 Quadratmeter haben darf
Geht das überhaubt Braucht man für einen Gartenteich eine Baugenemigung Ich bin ziemlich verunsichert
Liebe Grüsse Susanne


----------



## kwoddel (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Baugenemigung Gartenteich*

Hi Susanne
Ich weiß nur das man in NRW bis 100m3 keine Genehmigung braucht, aber im Schrebergarten     wo liegt Neuenburg?


----------



## besuan (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Baugenemigung Gartenteich*

Hallo Frank
Neuenburg liegt im Dreiländereck Frankreich Schweiz 
Ich finde es einfach schlimm Jahrelang hat sich niemand um Alles in der Anlage gekümmert und jetzt plötzlich soll sich alles ändern
LG Susanne


----------



## Petra (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Baugenemigung Gartenteich*

Hi Kwoddel

Neuenburg lieg im Schwarzwald zwischen Müllheim und Auggen


----------



## kwoddel (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Baugenemigung Gartenteich*

DANKE!!!


----------



## Mühle (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Baugenemigung Gartenteich*

Hallo Susanne,

daß Bürgermeister sich als "Alleinherrscher" fühlen, passiert immer wieder. Das sie Ihre Kompetenz überschreiten, passiert auch immer wieder.

Frank hat Recht, in der Regel sind 100 cbm Teich genehmigungsfrei, im Innenbereich. Schreibe doch mal wo Du wohnst, mir liegen fast sämtliche Landesbauordnungen vor.

Mach Dir keine Sorgen

viele Grüße   Britta


----------



## besuan (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Baugenemigung Gartenteich*

Hallo Britta
Wir wohnen in 79379 Müllheim in Baden Würtemberg es wäre schön wen du mir helfen könntest Ich habe gerade gegoogelt aber leider nichts gefunden Es macht einem halt schon Angst  wo sollten wir den mit unsren Kois hin

Liebe Grüsse Susanne


----------



## WERNER 02 (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Baugenemigung Gartenteich*

Hi Besuan

Wohne selbst in Baden Württemberg ( LEONBERG ). Ich kann nur sagen, da ich selbst damals unwissend war, somit begab ich mich aufs Bauamt und fragte selbst nach. Eine Verordnung was die Größe sowie Tiefe eines Teiches anbelangt, die gibt es hier nicht. Etwas anderst sieht es bei der Erstellung einer Hütte aus.
Ein Teich in solch mickriger Größe wie vorgesehen kann als Biotop nicht funzen. Etwas womit man argumentieren könnte. Ein Teich dient doch auch dem Artenschutz, jedoch stellt sich eine Artenvielfalt erst bei größeren Teichen ein.

Andere Frage gibt es bei euch nicht einen Gartenverein ? Hier müßte doch alles geregelt sein. Ein Gewohnheitsrecht ( stillschweigende Einverständniserklärung ) könnte man doch auch anführen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Olli.P (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Baugenemigung Gartenteich*

Hallo Susanne,


also meines erachtens kann der BM die Regeln die er da aufstellen will nicht einfach so für schon bestehende Teiche Anwenden. Wenn das was er da vor hat überhaupt so einfach geht.....

Normalerweise dürfte das dann nur für neuanlagen gelten 


Wenn sonst irgendwo eine neue Bauordnung kommt kann ja auch nicht jeder der schon ein Haus hat alles abreissen und es den neuen Verordnungen nach neubauen oder???? 


Gruß


Olaf


----------



## besuan (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Baugenemigung Gartenteich*

Hallo  Zusammen 
Erst mal danke für die vielen Antworten bin schon etwas beruhigter 
Es gibt einen Gartenverein  Die ganze Anlage besteht aus 150 Gärten ca.40 Gartenpächter haben sich zu einem Verein zusammengeschlossen Die anderen dazu gehören auch wir sind schon so lange Gartenpächter in dieser Anlage so das wir keinen Verein brauchen
Der Verein ist mitunter auch der Grund für die Veränderungen die der BM durchführen will 
Der Vorstand steht  2 mal die Woche beim BM und ist sich nur am beschweren wer was falsch macht
Liebe Grüsse Susanne


----------



## WERNER 02 (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Baugenemigung Gartenteich*

Hi Besuan

Wie kann denn das sein, das ein Verein der nur 1/3 der gesamten Pächtergemeinschaft zählt, die Belange aller Pächter mehr oder weniger bestimmen kann?!  Hier würde ich aber mal bei Gelegenheit heftig Ordnung schaffen. Das ist ja wohl der Hammer. Womöglich alles noch Reigschmeckte und verwandt und verschwägert miteinander. Und der Bruder vom Schwager sitzt womöglich noch im Bürgermeisteramt.TzTz.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## besuan (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Baugenemigung Gartenteich*

Hi Werner
Doch das gibt es Und der Bürgermeister findet das in Ordnung so  Wir wollten mal schon vor längerer Zeit mit dem BM sprechen aber für uns Pächter hat er keine Zeit nur für den Vorstand Wir sollten unsere Probleme sogar mit dem Vorstand besprechen und er würde mit dem Vorstand eine Lösung finden 
Dieser Verein besteht eigendlich nur aus einer Person ( dem Vorstand übrigens eine Frau) die anderen sind nur Mitläufer die bei Pächterwechsel in den Verein eingetreten sind

Viele Grüsse Susanne


----------



## bonsai (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Baugenemigung Gartenteich*

Moin,

wenn ich dass alles richtig verstanden habe, bestand die Gartenkolonie schon bevor es einen Verein gab. Durch das Zusammentun zu einem gleichen Zweck oder Interesse (Pflege der einzelnen Gärten in einer Kolonie) ist automatisch eine GbR, eine Gesellschaft bürgerlichen Rechts nach BGB, entstanden, auch ohne schriftlichen Gründungsvertrag, nur durch das handeln. Haftende Gesellschafter sind die Gartenbesitzer. Wenn die Mehrheit keinen Verein will, weil er gegen die gemeinsamen Interessen verstößt, verbietet diesen doch in einer Mitgliederversammlung, dann muss der Verein aufgelöst werden. 
Solche Spitzfindigkeiten kennt der BM sicherlich nicht aber das  Das BGB gibt manchmal verschlungene Möglichkeiten - eine gescheiten Rechtsverdreher als Beistand einschalten und  ab dafür ;-).

Gruß
Norbert


----------

